# Wie finde ich die MAC Adresse?



## DonRelicbane (10. September 2004)

Guten Tag,

Ich betriebe ein kleines WLAN Netzwerk mit einem Linksys Access Point auf den bis zu drei Rechner zugreifen. Ich schütze das Netzwerk per MAC Filter. Seit kurzer Zeit habe ich ein Laptop mit einer Linksys WLAN Card, bei der ich jedoch die MAC Adresse nicht finde. Auf der Rückseite des Adapters ist zwar eine MAC Adresse aufgedruckt, jedoch wird die nicht akzeptiert da sie komischerweise nur aus Zahlen besteht. Habe ich dennoch die Möglichkeit, die MAC Adresse des Adapters zu finden? MIt einem Tool oder so?

Grüsse,

Don


----------



## HADEX (10. September 2004)

CMD unter Startmenu > Ausführen eingeben. dann >    ipconfig /all  eintippen

unter physikalische Adresse (für die entsprechenden NIC) gucken, müsste die MAC Adresse sein.


----------



## DonRelicbane (10. September 2004)

Genial. Hat geklappt. Linksys hat doch tatsächlich eine falsche MAC Adresse auf den Adpater gedruckt


----------

